# Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Synthetic Ester oil (VW 503.01)



## John-H

*This is a group buy discount offer on the new Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Synthetic Ester oil (VW 503.01) suitable for the Audi TT.*

Motul discontinued their 8100 E-tech 0W-40 (VW 503.01) Synthetic Ester oil which was a favourite anmongst the TT community and have replaced it with 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Synthetic Ester oil (VW 503.01). I had my doubts at first because of the lower viscosity at 100 deg C.; 30 instead of 40. This would suggest increased engine wear at elevated temperature but to be fair the Audi recommendation was for a 0W-30 Castrol product originally - but was I protecting my chipped engine more with a 40 rather than a 30? At least 0W for both oils has the same cold start performance.

So why did Motul do this? I rang Opie oils to find out and spoke to Guy.

Guy explained that the X-lite 0W-30 is a more stable oil. The 0W-40 had a higher addition of "viscosity index improvers", in order to achieve the multigrade performance. These addatives are long chain molecules which are coiled up at low temperatures but open out into long chains at high temperatures, in order to increase the viscosity - so it doesn't thin out so much when hot. The problem is that these long chains shear, under mechanical stress, so that before 10k miles is up, a 0W-40 may have decreased to 0W-30 anyway. The X-lite 0W-30, on the other hand, will still likely be close to a 0W-30 in the same mileage, as the amount of viscosity index improvers used is far less. Synthetic oils require far less viscosity improvers to achieve the same multigrade performance than organic oils. In fact the synthetic base stock oil is around 0W-20 and that's the grade that tends to be used in F1 racing. Higher engine speeds require lower viscosity. So it's swings and roundabouts to some extent: Higher engine speeds require lower viscosity but increased loads reqire higher viscosity.

Apparently Motul have improved other aspects of the oil and required to reduce the viscosity improvers in the process. It's still VW 503.01 spec approved and is recommended for the TT specifically.

Here are the data sheets for comparison:

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/performance_l ... _0W-40.pdf

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/performance_l ... _0W-30.pdf

PROPERTIES ..................... Specification ........ E-tech 0W-40 ......... X-lite 0W-30
Viscosity grade .................. SAE J 300 .............. 0W-40 ................ 0W-30
Density at 15Â°C (59Â°F) ....... ASTM D1298 ......... 0.861 .................. 0.856
Viscosity at 100Â°C (212Â°F) .. ASTM D445 .......... 13.3 ..................... 11.9 ......... mmÂ²/s 
Viscosity at 40Â°C (104Â°F) .... ASTM D445 .......... 73.2 .................... 66.5 ......... mmÂ²/s
Viscosity index ................... ASTM D2270 ......... 186 .................... 177
Pour point ........................ ASTM D97 ........... -60Â°C / -76Â°F ........ -51Â°C / -59Â°F
Flash point ........................ ASTM D92 ........... 226Â°C / 438Â°F ........ 232Â°C / 450Â°F
TBN ................................ ASTM D 2896 ........ 10.8 .................... 11.2 ......... mg KOH/g

Anyway...

The most important point is that the Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 is now the only Synthetic Ester based oil available for the TT that's approved to VW 503.01 (as was the Motul 8100 E-tech 0w-40).

Synthetic Ester based oils, as originally used on aircraft engines, are superior to PAO (polyalphaolefin) synthetic based oils (like Mobil 1 etc.) as the Ester molecules are electrically polarised and adhere to metal bearing surfaces. This ensures lubrication on engine start before the oil pressure is established - where most engine wear occurs. This bonding also goes some way to reduce the need for viscosity. For more information see this link: http://www.motul.com.au/fact_sheets/estel_oil.html

Here are some other links for background information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_oil
http://www.synlube.com/viscosit.htm
http://www.upmpg.com/tech_articles/moto ... index.html
http://www.nightrider.com/biketech/oilinfo1.htm

*Conclusion:*

The Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Synthetic Ester oil (VW 503.01) appears to be the best available oil for use in the TT as far as I am aware.

As an introuctory promotion Opie Oils ( www.opieoils.co.uk ) have suggested the following group buy offer which I agreed to set up:

*Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30:

5 Litres @ Â£32.00 including VAT and delivery (normal price Â£38.99)
10 Litres @ Â£59.00 including VAT and delivery
20 Litres @ Â£115.00 including VAT and delivery*

This offer is open for a limited period only.

Ring Guy or Simon at Opie Oils on *01209 215164*
http://www.opieoils.co.uk


----------



## HighTT

Very interesting post John.

One thing that I don't understand is why the higher number is always measured at 100C but the lower number varies: 5W is at -25C,
10W at -20C and 15W at -15C ... I don't know about 0W.

The breakdown of the viscosity index improvers is something I've never heard of before (I knew there was a reason why I change the oil
in my TT every 10,000 miles and in my track car every 3500 miles :roll: ) 
BTW I use http://www.millersoils.net/index2.html in the Track Toy.

How about the engine mileage factor? - With a 'worn' engine do you need a higher viscosity , or indeed is using a higher than recommended viscosity oil at any stage a good idea, as the (thicker) oil has to get through (very small?) oil-ways to reach the part it has to lubricate?

Â£32 for 5L. (delivered) is a very good price for such a high quality oil
and at that price you can afford to change it often (before it breaks down
to less than 30.)


----------



## Rogue

Is this oil suitable for my V6 too?

Rogue


----------



## John-H

HighTT,

Yes, I'd always believed that synthetics didn't break down, unlike mineral oils which do and form sludge (why they shouldn't be used for extended service). It seems that is true of the synthetic base stock. The long chain polymer viscosity index improvers, if used however, get chopped up and form shorter chains with use. They then don't work as well at keeping the oil thick at high temperatures and when burnt leave deposits in your engine.

The closer the two numbers are together (e.g. 0W-30 as opposed to 0W-40) means less polymers are used. In fact with synthetic oils it's possible to formulate the oil grade without the use of polymers at all. Mobil 1 use no viscosity improvers in their 5W-30 nor Amsoil with their 10W-30 and 15W-40 but they add some to achieve their 10W-40 and 5W-30. I'm not sure how much is added to the Motul 0W-30 if any but it's less than there was in the 0W-40.

There is a trade off between a thicker oil being difficult to reach bearing surfaces at startup or at high speed, and a thin oil getting there quickly but not being thick enough to protect and prevent wear.

Older engine designs with larger clearances and tolerances required thicker oils like 20W-50. This would tend to apply with a worn modern engine but some bearings won't be as worn, oilways and spray holes will not have changed etc. and they may suffer from too thick an oil. Better that wear is prevented in the first place by the use of a good synthetic.

I ran my Mk5 RS2000 4x4 to 250k miles on the same engine and the bearing surfaces were still unmarked and within spec. The cylinder bores still had cross hatch honing marks visible! Pity the head cracked through metal fatigue! That was using Mobil 1. I've replaced the engine now and have been using the Motul 0W-40.

Here's a good article about oil: http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Gorge ... r_oils.htm

Rogue,

Confirm this in your handbook but I think it will say AVS and 503.01 or 504.00. The AVS extended service requires a fully synthetic to avoid sludge and the 503.01 spec is matched by the Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Synthetic Ester oil (VW 503.01).

Oil viscosity recommendations from Audi depend on ambient temperature. Column A is the one for the high-lubricity oils such as 503.01. This is from the workshop manual:










So, basically a 30 or 40 at high temperature is equally specified. As low a winter number (e.g. 5W or 0W) as possible is best for cold starts.


----------



## Rogue

Cheers John. 8)

Rogue


----------



## hemTT

will this be ok in my 180??

Thanks


----------



## John-H

For a 225 TT: 503.01 (or new spec 504.00) 
for a 180 TT on fixed service intervals: 503.00 (or new spec 504.00) 
for a 180 TT on variable service intervals: 503.01 (or new spec 504.00)

Any TT is safe with 503.01 (or new spec 504.00)

So, yes  .


----------



## blagman

Is this ok for the V6 3.2, I will want to change my oil at 1,000 miles many thanks.


----------



## John-H

Yes, see Rogue's post above - he's got a V6


----------



## blagman

John-H said:


> Yes, see Rogue's post above - he's got a V6


Thanks


----------



## JAAYDE

I want the 5L for my 225.. who do i pay.. :wink:


----------



## John-H

Just ring Opie Oils on the phone number I gave on the first post (01209 215164) and ask for Guy or Simon and tell them it's the group buy on the TT forum. You can pay them by credit card etc. over the phone.


----------



## tortoise99

Hi John

My 225 TT is on long life service intervals. Is this the correct oil: Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30

Thanks


----------



## John-H

Yes Matthew,

It's 503.01 spec like your manual specifies, fully Audi VW approved for this TT application.


----------



## graham225

I ordered 10 ltrs and it arrived the next day , great service, great price.


----------



## blagman

graham225 said:


> I ordered 10 ltrs and it arrived the next day , great service, great price.


Same here


----------



## John-H

blagman said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered 10 ltrs and it arrived the next day , great service, great price.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here
Click to expand...

Don't look so sad then :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE

just ordered myself some oil... bargain price and swift service


----------



## tortoise99

Got mine today. Their premises are pretty close to my office so I called in to collect .

Nice people. They accept Paypal too.


----------



## wschofield

Does anybody know if this offer is still available


----------



## John-H

I believe so but don't hang about too long. Give them a ring and don't forget to mention "the group buy on the TT Forum" :wink: .


----------



## JAAYDE

wschofield said:


> Does anybody know if this offer is still available


give them a call 01209 215164 ask for Guy or Simon and tell them it's the group buy on the TT forum. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Just done a nice deal with Guy just now, so give him a call!

Thanks John for setting this up 8)


----------



## wschofield

Ordered myself some Motul oil from guy last week. 
Thanks to the original poster.

Upon getting my car serviced though the gagrage imformed me that the oil was not longlife oil. Is that correct


----------



## John-H

No. The Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Synthetic Ester oil conforms to VW 503.01 which is a longlife service oil specification and also what should be used on a 225TT regardless of fixed or longlife service interval.


----------



## sel100

Hmm bet I have missed this one!  Has anyone recently called about the oil... We are in May now so my guess is they will tell me to go jump.


----------



## TTotal

Ask for Guy, he will be fine about it for sure! Tell him I will cancel his free Sailing Today subscription that I sorted for him ! :lol:


----------



## 3.2TTC

Just ordered 10 ltr from Guy - so the GB is still on ....as of today anyway.... :wink:

Thanks to John too .. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Ripster

The offer is officially ended - but just spoke to Guy and he was quite happy to still do the discounted price 

My thanks also to John for setting up the GB


----------



## Godzilla

Is it the same oil for a mk2 2.0FSI?

Thanks for help in advance, and do you know if Opie are still doing the GB prices, I know its a long time after the officail date.


----------



## John-H

Best give Opie (Guy or Simon) a ring and mention the forum group buy. I'm not sure about the Mk2 - it's probably the same but they will probably know.


----------



## WIZI

Yes they are still doing the Motul X-lite oil at Opie oils, spoke to Guy and he was quite happy to give me the discounted price when I mentioned TT Forum Group Buy. 
Thanks Guy.


----------



## geraint.davies

Just ordered 10 litres of oil from Guy and would like to say how fantastic the service was.

Still offered group buy price now and agreed to deliver it to my work place the next day.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD

Was just talking to Guy...nice Guy :lol:

Deal technically over but gave it to me at the deal price.
Cost Â£10 carriage to Norn Iron...damn that Irish Sea :x


----------



## techfreak

wonder if this is still available?


----------



## Hoggy

techfreak said:


> wonder if this is still available?


Hi, Not at that price.That was 3 years ago,think there may be free delivery @ present but now £13 more.

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-879-motul-8 ... uctDetails

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

I still use the oil as it's the only Ester based 100% synthetic that meets VW503.01 I know of


----------



## techfreak

John-H said:


> I still use the oil as it's the only Ester based 100% synthetic that meets VW503.01 I know of


How often do you change it? If i get it and because i push the car quite abit i was thinking every 5/6k? Do you think thats overkill?


----------



## John-H

I change it every 10k miles on a fixed service. I believe the Ester base gives you some of the protection of a heavier oil such as a 0W-40, due to the electrostatic cling of the Ester molecules, but with it being a 0W-30 it needs less viscosity improvers - the long chain molecules that uncoil when hot and replace the loss of viscosity due to higher temperature. The problem with these viscosity improvers is that they get damaged with use and the oil then loses its high temp viscosity, so a 0W-40 may end up a 0W-20 if used hard for an extended period (so you should change earlier) perhaps, whereas a 0W-30 may end up perhaps a 0W-25 given the same treatment due to it not needing as much viscosity improver addative as the multigrade performance is achieved by basestock blend and quality. So due to it being Ester it may give you better equivalent protection. You'll also not have the viscosity improvers breaking down forming sludge as much. The closer the two numbers are together the less viscosity improvers and the more stable the oil. The higher the second number the more viscosity at 100 deg C. The lower the first number the thinner the oil at 0 deg C, so cold starting is better with a 0.

The person you really need to ask is Oilman if you are pushing the oil outside of the box. Normal specs are VW503.01 and the later encompassing 504.00. Not only is viscosity important but also shear stress for high pressure bearing surfaces where you don't want the oil film splitting and giving you metal too metal contact - that is one of the parameters in the 225's requirement as well as long life.


----------



## daxter1987

For anyone that still cares, here is a website with that oil very cheap and explained:

Edited by Hoggy. No advertising allowed in this section.


----------



## Adamwtt

Appreciate I am reviving a very old thread here (sorry), but I have been looking for the Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 Fully Synthetic engine oil and it appears to be discontinued.

Is there a universally approved alternative that everyone buys these days?

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It was the recommended oil for MK1 225 in the early days. I always used it when it was avail & it contained Ester which gave extra protection. I can't find it anywhere. Even Opie Oils don't have it.
Motul 503.01 spec was replaced by Motul VAG specific 504/507 5w-30.
https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-885-motul- ... e-oil.aspx
ShellHelix is a 0w-30 504/507 spec
https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-92381-shel ... e-oil.aspx
0w-30 503.01 https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-79208-gulf ... e-oil.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I have edited my above post for 0w-30 504/507 0w-30 503.01 oils
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

The Motul was a fully synthetic ester based oil that had the Audi approval to 503.01 and they didn't bother approving replacements to that older spec preferring the later low ash oils spec approved for newer cars.

I looked into a replacement that still met the lubricity and extreme pressure requirements of 503.01 that was fully synthetic ester based (i.e. performance rather than approval) and it led me to Gulf Competition 0W30. It's fully synthetic ester based and exceeds the extreme pressure and lubricity of 503.01 but just has not gone through the approvals process to gain the 503.01 stamp. Approvals are expensive and oil manufacturers spend the money according to the market requirement. It's only really for a car still in warranty that there's a point to needing an approvals stamp. If out of warranty just go for performance.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, The Gulf oil that John-H mentions.
https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-60121-gulf ... e-oil.aspx
Hoggy.


----------

